# Emigration To Spain from South Africa



## The Coetzee's

Hi There,

We are a family of 4 wanting to emigrate to spain from South Africa. Is there anyone out there that has done this from South Africa that can give me advice on how to start this process. I have also heard that if you buy property in Spain you get citizinship, is there truth to this or not?

We live in Cape Town and would prefer to move somewhere in spain where there are lots of mountains and good schools as my children are 9 & 6. Two girls.

thank you very much

The Coetzee's.


----------



## xabiaxica

The Coetzee's said:


> Hi There,
> 
> We are a family of 4 wanting to emigrate to spain from South Africa. Is there anyone out there that has done this from South Africa that can give me advice on how to start this process. I have also heard that if you buy property in Spain you get citizinship, is there truth to this or not?
> 
> We live in Cape Town and would prefer to move somewhere in spain where there are lots of mountains and good schools as my children are 9 & 6. Two girls.
> 
> thank you very much
> 
> The Coetzee's.


:welcome:

I'm not sure if we have any South Africans in Spain on the forum ... I dare say if we do they'll see your post 

we do have various other non-EU posters who live in Spain - I'd say the same rules apply for you getting resident visa as it did for them - have a look at our *FAQs & useful info *thread - there's a section about visas there 

your first port of call should be the Spanish Consulate in SA - they'll tell exactly what the situation is atm - it seems to change rapidly, & they'd have the final say on any visa you apply for anyway

what you've read about getting citizenship if you buy property isn't quite right

it hasn't gone through yet, but there are plans to offer _residency _to people who buy property here - the last figure I heard (from my gestor, who is keeping up with this) was that you'd need to buy (outright, no financing) a property with a value of 500,000 € or above

he believes there would be some restrictions on residency though, for example there would be no right to work granted


----------



## The Coetzee's

Excellent, thank you very much. I wouldnt work in spain as i am in the oil industry so i work all over the world but my foreigh currency would be transferred into the Spanish account i will get. 

Thank you very much for your reply.


----------



## xabiaxica

The Coetzee's said:


> Excellent, thank you very much. I wouldnt work in spain as i am in the oil industry so i work all over the world but my foreigh currency would be transferred into the Spanish account i will get.
> 
> Thank you very much for your reply.


you're welcome

let us know how you get on & ask away with any other questions which come up


----------



## Chopera

The Coetzee's said:


> Hi There,
> 
> We are a family of 4 wanting to emigrate to spain from South Africa. Is there anyone out there that has done this from South Africa that can give me advice on how to start this process. I have also heard that if you buy property in Spain you get citizinship, is there truth to this or not?
> 
> We live in Cape Town and would prefer to move somewhere in spain where there are lots of mountains and good schools as my children are 9 & 6. Two girls.
> 
> thank you very much
> 
> The Coetzee's.


How far into the mountains do you want to go? To the north of Madrid there are international schools, and mountains as well, and you'll not be far from an international airport. However those mountains can get pretty cold in winter.


----------



## jacochipiona

The Coetzee's said:


> Hi There,
> 
> We are a family of 4 wanting to emigrate to spain from South Africa. Is there anyone out there that has done this from South Africa that can give me advice on how to start this process. I have also heard that if you buy property in Spain you get citizinship, is there truth to this or not?
> 
> We live in Cape Town and would prefer to move somewhere in spain where there are lots of mountains and good schools as my children are 9 & 6. Two girls.
> 
> thank you very much
> 
> The Coetzee's.


Hi Coetzee Family,

I am born Namibian who moved to Spain 3 years ago. I am married to a British National, and for that reason it was "easier" for me to get my NIE (like an i.d. no for foreigners), which means I could work and live and Spain. Like other posts in this thread, speak to the Spanish Consulate in SA and get the best info.

There is a SA-family running a restaurant in the south of Spain, I dont know them personally, but they are on Facebook, "The Boma", they can maybe help you more then I can do.

As for hints and tips, if you decide to move, learn Spanish as soon as you can. In some parts of Spain, you can get by on english, but for other parts, there is no English spoken.

Any other questions, please feel free to ask.

Cheers, en sterkte.

Jaco


----------



## SaffaCom

Hi there, I have been in Spain for a decade. Have you guys managed to come right? I know an English speaking immigration lawyer who can help too.

I will post a quick note here so others can see too. Spain is very much like SA as regards climate and flora and fauna. Fruit trees grow wild, family and outdoor life is important and in areas like Alicante, you don't even need to speak spanish as there are so many Europeans here including Dutch, German, Norwegian, English, etc.

As regards visa's, people from South Africa, with no connection to ANY other EU country, can get a one year Non Working Residence Visa if they can show 26,000 euros in a bank account which is to support yourself for that year. Obviously if you ave job offer that is a different story.
Thereafter, in the second year you are given a Working Residence Visa and you're set on your way. It is even easier if you buy property here. Obviously in the first year you can work "unofficially". 
It is very important to note that the unemployment figures you see on TV are not correct because more than half of the Spanish economy is operated on a cash basis (in the black)... so things are much better here than BBC would like you to know. 
I was in London for a decade and now Spain for a decade and can only say, start packing!!!! I learnt a lot along the way, like which areas not to go to etc... obviously if you have an EU spouse it is even easier and if you have already lived in an EU country for longer than four years then you're allowed in already!

What made you decide on Spain?

Thanks

DJ


----------



## jojo

SaffaCom said:


> Hi there, I have been in Spain for a decade. Have you guys managed to come right? I know an English speaking immigration lawyer who can help too.
> 
> I will post a quick note here so others can see too. Spain is very much like SA as regards climate and flora and fauna. Fruit trees grow wild, family and outdoor life is important and in areas like Alicante, you don't even need to speak spanish as there are so many Europeans here including Dutch, German, Norwegian, English, etc.
> 
> As regards visa's, people from South Africa, with no connection to ANY other EU country, can get a one year Non Working Residence Visa if they can show 26,000 euros in a bank account which is to support yourself for that year. Obviously if you ave job offer that is a different story.
> Thereafter, in the second year you are given a Working Residence Visa and you're set on your way. It is even easier if you buy property here. Obviously in the first year you can work "unofficially".
> It is very important to note that the unemployment figures you see on TV are not correct because more than half of the Spanish economy is operated on a cash basis (in the black)... *so things are much better here than BBC would like you to know. *
> I was in London for a decade and now Spain for a decade and can only say, start packing!!!! I learnt a lot along the way, like which areas not to go to etc... obviously if you have an EU spouse it is even easier and if you have already lived in an EU country for longer than four years then you're allowed in already!
> 
> What made you decide on Spain?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> DJ



In most peoples experience, things regarding employment in spain are much worse than the BBC would like you to know. Working on the black is almost impossible if you wish to become a spanish resident as you have to prove income and health care provision - thats even for EU citizens. The Spanish government has tightened the rules because of the financial mess and crisis!! So I wouldnt ever recommend anyone thinking that they can just go to Spain and find any work - on the black, "unofficially" or otherwise - There is mass unemployment and a very limited social welfare system. So many spanish are out of work, they dont take kindly to foreigners who do that!!!

So I would say you are totally wrong - it may have been like that 10 years ago, but it certainly isnt now!


----------



## SaffaCom

What part of Spain are you in? Maybe in areas down south where the ONLY income is tourism. But here I don't see hundreds of beggars on the street? I don't starving people? It is tough yes, but the Spanish have large extended families who help each other out, unlike the British "nuclear family" model.
The point here Jojo is that in Spain you are not about to be hacked to death simply because you are white or a farmer... Anywhere, no matter how harsh, is better. South Africans have a reputation for working hard and "making a plan". Your country, UK is not prepared to grant asylum to families being slaughtered and would rather turn a blind eye...
Sorry, I did not mean to make this political, but lets keep this in the context of the person who originally asked for help...


----------



## jojo

SaffaCom said:


> What part of Spain are you in? Maybe in areas down south where the ONLY income is tourism. But here I don't see hundreds of beggars on the street? I don't starving people? It is tough yes, but the Spanish have large extended families who help each other out, unlike the British "nuclear family" model.
> The point here Jojo is that in Spain you are not about to be hacked to death simply because you are white or a farmer... Anywhere, no matter how harsh, is better. South Africans have a reputation for working hard and "making a plan". Your country, UK is not prepared to grant asylum to families being slaughtered and would rather turn a blind eye...
> Sorry, I did not mean to make this political, but lets keep this in the context of the person who originally asked for help...



I appreciate what you are saying. With respect, whether the UK or any other country is prepared to grant asylum to SA families isnt the issue. Spain may not be a violent country per se, but its a harsh country and its not correct or legal for any citizen - foreign, EU or otherwise to go there and expect to find work "on the black" and there is huge unemployment across most of the country - to the point where there are many Spanish leaving and trying to find work in other countries. There are no welfare payments, there is no healthcare provision for any foreign citizens under 65 who havent paid into the spanish system by way of an employment contract or who dont have transferable NI contributions. 

All I'm saying is that its incorrect and illegal to suggest that

Jo


----------



## SaffaCom

Yes, I think there are two kinds of expats. Those who are independently wealthy and choose to go live wherever they want and do not need to live off the local economy. 
Then there are those who are simply moving for fear of life and limb, or economic reasons or fear of persecution.

Being from Cape Town myself, I think I know exactly what I am talking about and what the poster means...

I guess this forum is only relevant to the former privileged type of expats like yourself then...


----------



## xabiaxica

SaffaCom said:


> What part of Spain are you in? Maybe in areas down south where the ONLY income is tourism. But here I don't see hundreds of beggars on the street? I don't starving people? It is tough yes, but the Spanish have large extended families who help each other out, unlike the British "nuclear family" model.
> The point here Jojo is that in Spain you are not about to be hacked to death simply because you are white or a farmer... Anywhere, no matter how harsh, is better. South Africans have a reputation for working hard and "making a plan". Your country, UK is not prepared to grant asylum to families being slaughtered and would rather turn a blind eye...
> Sorry, I did not mean to make this political, but lets keep this in the context of the person who originally asked for help...


I'm about halfway down the country - official unemployment in my town isn't as bad as in many other areas - but it IS bad & MUCH worse than the UK for instance

we have lots of empty shop units - foreigners are leaving in droves - yet another family we know is heading back to the UK very soon - one of the parents does have a job, but it's not enough to support the family - they've been here 13+ years - the kids grew up here  

more ARE coming it's true - but almost every one of them has an income from outside Spain - they're the ones who will stay & make a go of it - I've seen half a dozen young families leave before their first year is up, just within the past year

they came thinking that they could make a go of it 'doing anything' (by which they usually mean villa cleaning/maintenance/gardening) - but didn't realise that wouldn't pay the bills - some cleaners are now working for 5€ an hour in my town

while it's true that you're unlikely to be 'hacked to death' here - that doesn't mean it's so very much easier

we have members on this forum from all over the country & from all age groups & walks of life

2 members are married to Spanish citizens who are teachers in the state system - neither live in touristy areas - & both have posted that they are worried for the future

& let's not forget also that working 'black' is illegal - & for anyone caught the consequences are costly if you're legally allowed to work - for anyone working illegally as well - it could result in deportation 

& I know that in the past maybe the majority turned a blind eye - but not so much now - people are being reported for tax evasion far more frequently as the crisis deepens


----------



## xabiaxica

SaffaCom said:


> Yes, I think there are two kinds of expats. Those who are independently wealthy and choose to go live wherever they want and do not need to live off the local economy.
> Then there are those who are simply moving for fear of life and limb, or economic reasons or fear of persecution.
> 
> Being from Cape Town myself, I think I know exactly what I am talking about and what the poster means...
> 
> I guess this forum is only relevant to the former privileged type of expats like yourself then...


if they are/were seriously in danger then they could claim asylum, surely?


----------



## jojo

SaffaCom said:


> Yes, I think there are two kinds of expats. Those who are independently wealthy and choose to go live wherever they want and do not need to live off the local economy.
> Then there are those who are simply moving for fear of life and limb, or economic reasons or fear of persecution.
> 
> Being from Cape Town myself, I think I know exactly what I am talking about and what the poster means...
> 
> I guess this forum is only relevant to the former privileged type of expats like yourself then...


You are missing the point. What are you thinking might happen??? SA move to Spain and find work "on the black* and live happily ever after??? Firstly, there is very little work - on the black or otherwise. Secondly, its illegal and no one would think twice about reporting and then deporting the offender, thirdly, what if work cant be found (most likely cos the employers get fined too)?? fourthly, what if the person and/or their family is taken ill and needs a doctor??

I'm simply pointing out that its not fair to give false hope or to make it sound easy. Its not about being privileged, its about being financially viable and legal

Jo xxx


----------



## SaffaCom

I rest my case. 
It is the privileged foreign expats who are having a hard time it seems...

...those who sold their property in UK during boomtimes and translated that into them being invincible people...

Can you explain why Alicante Airport has had record pax figures for July and August this year? Over a million passengers each month....?

Seriously, how can you try equate "being hacked to death" with " worried about the future".

Ever wondered where the money for the British privileged lifestyles comes from?


----------



## jojo

SaffaCom said:


> I rest my case.
> It is the privileged foreign expats who are having a hard time it seems...
> 
> ...those who sold their property in UK during boomtimes and translated that into them being invincible people...
> 
> Can you explain why Alicante Airport has had record pax figures for July and August this year? Over a million passengers each month....?
> 
> Seriously, how can you try equate "being hacked to death" with " worried about the future".
> 
> Ever wondered where the money for the British privileged lifestyles comes from?


We do have a SA forum and many expats who live there happily - altho its probably not as "free" as living in europe South Africa Expat Forum for Expats Living in South Africa - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad

I dont think there are many privileged ex pats living in spain, but evenso, there is a crisis, there is mass unemployment and there is a strict tightening up of the rules of residency. 

As for privileged - well we had to come back to the UK cos, in part there was no work or future for us in Spain!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

SaffaCom said:


> I rest my case.
> It is the privileged foreign expats who are having a hard time it seems...
> 
> ...those who sold their property in UK during boomtimes and translated that into them being invincible people...
> 
> Can you explain why Alicante Airport has had record pax figures for July and August this year? Over a million passengers each month....?
> 
> Seriously, how can you try equate "being hacked to death" with " worried about the future".
> 
> Ever wondered where the money for the British privileged lifestyles comes from?


I'm British - & every cent I have is what I work long hard hours for every month - & I have two teenagers to support

I certainly don't have a privileged lifestyle & I know very few people who do, apart from some 60/70 year old people who had businesses when they were younger & managed to sell them for good money

what jojo says is right - 'black' workers are being reported daily now - & while that might not seem as bad as the situation in SA - they could be deported back there


----------



## SaffaCom

Yes, British expats living in SA with an extremely favourable exchange rate. Buying every security convenience possible. I used to envy the British kids when I grew up in SA because they had everything money could buy, while I had to walk to school because we could not afford bus fare. When I left SA, for UK, I sold everything I had and it only gave me just enough to survive for two months in UK. Fortunately I got a job within 5 weeks. 

I am sure your SA expat forum embers abide 100% by the law of the land? Do they also give 20% ownership of their companies to a black person as the new law in SA sates? Do they only employ black people as the new law states?

You guys need to take off your rose tinted glasses and start taking responsibility for the mess you created in the rest of the world, including SA!

/SNIP/


----------



## jojo

SaffaCom said:


> Yes, British expats living in SA with an extremely favourable exchange rate. Buying every security convenience possible. I used to envy the British kids when I grew up in SA because they had everything money could buy, while I had to walk to school because we could not afford bus fare. When I left SA, for UK, I sold everything I had and it only gave me just enough to survive for two months in UK. Fortunately I got a job within 5 weeks.
> 
> I am sure your SA expat forum embers abide 100% by the law of the land? Do they also give 20% ownership of their companies to a black person as the new law in SA sates? Do they only employ black people as the new law states?
> 
> You guys need to take off your rose tinted glasses and start taking responsibility for the mess you created in the rest of the world, including SA!
> 
> /SNIP/


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-spain/212345-employment-situation-news.html

Jo


----------



## monik

Hi The Coetzee's. 

I´m an Spanish citizen but I have traveled to SA a lot of times and I´ve beent to Cape Town several times.

Cape Town is quite similar to Barcelona because there you are going to find see, mountains and a multicultural city.
I'm from Madrid and I love it because here your are going to find a big city, full of live at night and day, you can enjoy its museums, its history but also you have an international airport and a very good high speed system when you want to visit any other part of Spain without using the car. In takes only 2 hours to get to the Mediterranean see from Madrid by train, and you only have to pay about 70 euros.

In Madrid you have also some of the best schools in Spain. In winter I usually go to Navacerrada. It's in the north of Madrid and it's the closest mountain where you can go skiing.
But in Madrid also you can enjoy of an indoor sky strip the whole year.

If you have any other doubt, please don't hesitate to ask me.

Monik


----------



## Pazcat

SaffaCom said:


> But here I don't see hundreds of beggars on the street? I don't starving people?.


There is still plenty though, every morning at about 3 out of the 4 intersections I go past I get hounded by beggars at the traffic lights.
Not to mention all the other intersections on various other journeys made.
You can't walk from the promenade up to the KFC, maybe 200 meters walk without passing a number of beggars. 
What about the hundreds of homeless camped out next to one of the markets in town.

I haven't been here long but long enough to see that this city has many people in dire straits.
I get your point though, it's also quite a nice place and you can easily avoid things so it doesn't seem like there is a problem at all.
Maybe it's no more than other cities in the world but it's still visible as much as people might not want it to be.


----------



## JodyKim

Hello I am thinking of emigrating and working in Spain from South Africa What are the procedures I must go through? I have two cats and I will be qualified next year as a Registered Councillor with the HPCSA


----------



## xabiaxica

JodyKim said:


> Hello I am thinking of emigrating and working in Spain from South Africa What are the procedures I must go through? I have two cats and I will be qualified next year as a Registered Councillor with the HPCSA


:welcome:

your first port of call needs to be the Spanish Embassy in South Africa to ask what kind of visa might be available to you


----------



## ScotIberia

Hi everybody. Does anyone know if the Coetzees moved to Spain or not?

I am originally from Scotland but actually have family living in Cape Town. And when I was young I lived for 5 years on a farm in the Eastern Cape.

I live just outside Madrid. I am married here, my wife in Spanish. I also know Portugal pretty well. 

There are wonderful parts of both Spain and Portugal, but you have to have your head screwed on pretty well to be able to properly enjoy it at times. Especially now with the crisis affecting these two countries, which personally does not really affect me. When I read about the problems in South Africa, for example, OK, it seems you have your share of violence, but there are other forms of tragedy, and unemployment and the housing bubble and its fallout in Spain are pretty tragic too. People in Portugal are more used to long-term problems of this kind. 

As someone else has said, though, it depends on the type of ex-pat you are. I get by as a freelance translator. I don't know much about the requisites for getting into the country, but I can tell you about tax, social security, etc.


----------



## Biggs Family

*Feedback*



The Coetzee's said:


> Hi There,
> 
> We are a family of 4 wanting to emigrate to spain from South Africa. Is there anyone out there that has done this from South Africa that can give me advice on how to start this process. I have also heard that if you buy property in Spain you get citizinship, is there truth to this or not?
> 
> We live in Cape Town and would prefer to move somewhere in spain where there are lots of mountains and good schools as my children are 9 & 6. Two girls.
> 
> thank you very much
> 
> The Coetzee's.


Hi, would love to know how things worked out for you as we in have the same scenario. Please let us know if your moved worked out for the family. Thanks


----------



## Kathy Bennett

The Coetzee's said:


> Hi There,
> 
> We are a family of 4 wanting to emigrate to spain from South Africa. Is there anyone out there that has done this from South Africa that can give me advice on how to start this process. I have also heard that if you buy property in Spain you get citizinship, is there truth to this or not?
> 
> We live in Cape Town and would prefer to move somewhere in spain where there are lots of mountains and good schools as my children are 9 & 6. Two girls.
> 
> thank you very much
> 
> The Coetzee's.





The Coetzee's said:


> Hi There,
> 
> We are a family of 4 wanting to emigrate to spain from South Africa. Is there anyone out there that has done this from South Africa that can give me advice on how to start this process. I have also heard that if you buy property in Spain you get citizinship, is there truth to this or not?
> 
> We live in Cape Town and would prefer to move somewhere in spain where there are lots of mountains and good schools as my children are 9 & 6. Two girls.
> 
> thank you very much
> 
> The Coetzee's.


Hello Coetzees,

We have owned a home in The Ayora Valley in the Valencia Province for 15 years. We lived there for 18 months, and since then have used it as a holiday home. The area is the biggest honey-producing area in Spain. It is surrounded by mountains and just over an hour from Alicante and Valencia airports and about the same distance to the beaches./SNIP/Children attending high school go to the town of Ayora, five miles away. The English children we have known there, usually end up at Valencia uni, with three languages and do incredibly well. The area is worth looking at. It reminds us of Cape Town. You don't become a citizen if you buy a house. There is a process but it's easily doable. Good luck.


----------



## Barriej

Kathy Bennett said:


> Hello Coetzees,
> 
> We have owned a home in The Ayora Valley in the Valencia Province for 15 years. We lived there for 18 months, and since then have used it as a holiday home. The area is the biggest honey-producing area in Spain. It is surrounded by mountains and just over an hour from Alicante and Valencia airports and about the same distance to the beaches. /SNIP/ Children attending high school go to the town of Ayora, five miles away. The English children we have known there, usually end up at Valencia uni, with three languages and do incredibly well. The area is worth looking at. It reminds us of Cape Town. You don't become a citizen if you buy a house. There is a process but it's easily doable. Good luck.


You know this thread is like 8 years old don't you?


----------

